# Your thoughts on this HDR?



## kelseyxroxy (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm on the hunt for my first English saddle, and I'm having a hard time finding one locally. I've been looking at a few Collegiates and Bates online, but a friend recommended that I look at Henri de Rival. Here is one i found:

Henri de Rivel Pro Buffalo Event AP Saddle 17 5" | eBay











I'm looking for something that's durable and will fit my QH mare, (she's four, still changing) or my 7yr old QH gelding.
I need as cheap as possible as well, but I understand that you get what you pay for ;p

Also, does the two different colors look alright? I had one friend who said they didn't like it because of the color, but I'm not sure that really matters for me.

Do you think this looks like a good saddle for me to start in? Pricing as well?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

TBH I'm not fan of HDR. I've seen quite nice models in Dover (recent ones), but the price was around $1000. I wouldn't expect this one to be really good. But... If it'll fit your bum and the horse it all that matters. :wink: 

You can always look for something more nice used (like MT, Stubben, etc.).


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I ride in a 17.5 inch HDR (medium tree) that I got on craigslist in excellent condition for $500. I really evaluated how much money I can/want to spend/ vs quality of saddle. My trainer told me an HDR is the best "cheaper" saddle you can get. She was jealous when I found mine for $500. I LOVE riding in it, when I ride in other saddles and I just want mine back! It keeps my leg in place like it's strapped down. Love it! Just my 2 cents! Fits my paint great!


----------



## kelseyxroxy (Oct 6, 2012)

Bump! Any more opinions?

(Thanks kitten-Val and MelissaAnn, btw!)


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a wide AQHA and a medium Paint that I ride with my Courbette Magic Close Contact and its fits them both very well. The tree "gives" supposedly to fit most horses. Its an awesome saddle, magic leather is cool. You can get in wet, either in the rain or splashing through creeks and it doesn't ruin the leather. Plus they aren't too expensive; less than $800 from what I have seen.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 2 HDR Pro saddles, a close contact and a show jumping. They are both really nice saddles, but since I don't jump I'm selling them since I got a dressage saddle. If I jumped I would be keeping them!


----------



## Lydiairvin (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a HDR synthetic saddle that i use as my schooling saddle. the thing i dont like about it is that every HDR saddle i have ridden in tends to pitch the rider's upper body forward. im not sure why this is because i have another saddle that i own which is a marcel toullose prima saddle and it doesnt do it there. and its seems to me that the leather on the saddles seem to be almost painted on there and isnt very high quality. there are decent saddles for being so cheap though and the trees on them tend to run a little wide. the HDR i have fits my brick house of a QH gelding well. however, if i recommend a saddle it would have to be the Marcel Toullose (im sure im spelt that wrong). I got my prima on Dover's closeout sale for $800. the leather is very, very soft, you dont need any breaking in time, the doubled leather on them makes them more durable and the awesome thing about it is they have adjustable front and back knee blocks for people like me who hate jumping in them. it has a narrow twist which i feel like allows you to be a little bit more closer to the horse with your seat bones. its super comfortable to ride in and seems to fit almost every horse i ride in it. if you do scratch it all it takes is a cleaning session and its out of the saddle. great saddles for the price!


----------

